# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Pomegranate Juice and The Dream

## Baron Samedi

After having numerous dreams of being given pomegranate juice to drink from a healing entity, I decided to finally buy some at $5 a bottle, and drink it. I immediately sensed its potency. I feel that its not meant to be drunk quickly, but more as medicine in a way. Think about the seedy fruit, and how hard it is to make juice from it. I have been drinking a few sips a day.

I decided to do research tonight and see if there is a link between pomegranate juice and lucid dreaming.

I found this anecdotal evidence:

Radical Radiance: Day 50 Juice Feast

Then I found that pomegranates are high in choline,

Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Pomegranates, raw

 a vitamin that may help induce lucid dreams.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4nhE...layer_embedded

Wow.

I am going to drink some pomegranate juice every night 15 minutes before I go to sleep. I just drank some about ten minutes ago. It's delicious.

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice! I have drank juice that was pomegranate mixed with something, but never tried pure pomegranate juice. It sounds promising from what it contains. Definitely let us know how it goes. If I can remember, I'll be sure to pick some up and try it myself next time I go to the grocery store.

----------


## MadMonkey

Wow. I think its cool how she was having the most vivid dreams in her life and she was drinking all that juice. Apple juice is also said to help vividness.

----------


## fOrceez

I went out and bought some Pomegranate juice today, should we drink it as much as we drink apple juice? Or half the amount?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I went out and bought some Pomegranate juice today, should we drink it as much as we drink apple juice? Or half the amount?



Cool man. I am drinking a sip or two 15 minutes before bed. I don't want to drink a lot of it because it's expensive. 

Last night, 

I took a melatonin, pom juice, a multivitamin, massaged my back with peppermint lavendar oil, and slept very well. I remember that I had many long vivid dreams, but i don't remember them. When I woke up, I immediately started thinking about my day, and my dreams slipped away. 

I am going to keep drinking pom probably for the rest of my life regardless of whether it helps induce lucid dreaming for me personally.

----------


## DREAMER242000

After reading this thread I decided to get a bottle of pure pomegranate juice and have
a glass prior to going to bed.

The results  for me were I recall three dreams one of which was a lengthy one which
involved me having a long chat with an old school friend, I no longer see. we spent
the whole dream talking about Lucid dreaming lol.

I will be repeating this for the rest of the week just to see how it goes 
just thought I would let anyone know my experience who is interested.
 :smiley: 
.

----------


## NightSpy2

Whoa.. Sounds like Pomegranate juice is promising.. I'll get mum to pop into the shop and buy me some tomorrow.. Haha. 
Hope it works.. I think ill drink half a glass before bed, and then half a lass during a WBTB. Maybe. If I can be bothered.
Ill see if I can get a big bottle, or maybe two so that I can keep it going for a week.  :smiley: 

Ill post my results here

----------


## Katsuno

Haha after seeing this thread I decided to go to the supermarket and buy some juice  ::D: 
I bought a lot of different juices including pomegranate (it was very expensive but I had my 18th birthday a few days ago so I had the money  :tongue2: ). I bought those:
orange+grapefruit juice; pomegranate juice; apple juice; strawberry juice; peach + mango juice; pear juice and last but not least blueberry juice.
I know it's a lot but I saw them in the shelf and was like "I need to get them all!"  :smiley: 
I'm gonna drink them over the week and if you don't mind I'll post my results in here.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> After reading this thread I decided to get a bottle of pure pomegranate juice and have
> a glass prior to going to bed.
> 
> The results  for me were I recall three dreams one of which was a lengthy one which
> involved me having a long chat with an old school friend, I no longer see. we spent
> the whole dream talking about Lucid dreaming lol.
> 
> I will be repeating this for the rest of the week just to see how it goes 
> just thought I would let anyone know my experience who is interested.
> ...



That is kickass!

I have been drinking a sip from my $5 bottle of juice every morning and night. I have decided not to isolate it as a factor because this is not really a scientific experiment, this is me trying my best to have more vivid and lucid dreams! So, I have also been taking melatonin sometimes, and a multivitamin. 

My dreams have become much more vivid, but I don't know if it's the pomegranate juice. 

I also have been deliberately going to sleep earlier, around ten pm, to try to get on a regular schedule.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I also have been deliberately going to sleep earlier, around ten pm, to try to get on a regular schedule.



This is really what I need to do. Bouts of Insomnia keep throwing off my sleep schedule.

----------


## Katsuno

I drank 3 cups of all the juices mixed together yesterday and...well I haven't had such vivid dreams for months! I can recall them perfectly and one dream was so vivid that I'm still not sure if it was a dream or real :O
I'm gonna continue drinking the juices not only because they help with having vivid dreams but also because they taste so awesome  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I drank 3 cups of all the juices mixed together yesterday and...well I haven't had such vivid dreams for months! I can recall them perfectly and one dream was so vivid that I'm still not sure if it was a dream or real :O
> I'm gonna continue drinking the juices not only because they help with having vivid dreams but also because they taste so awesome



I know, so delicious, and healthy for you.

This morning, I had an Isochronic Tone Induced LD. I also drank some pomegranate juice. The dream was so incredibly vivid I could see the details of rocks in a rock wall!

----------


## KingYoshi

> I drank 3 cups of all the juices mixed together yesterday and...well I haven't had such vivid dreams for months! I can recall them perfectly and one dream was so vivid that I'm still not sure if it was a dream or real :O
> I'm gonna continue drinking the juices not only because they help with having vivid dreams but also because they taste so awesome



All the juices mixed together, eh? That is awesome. What did it taste like  :tongue2: ?

----------


## Pinkmoon

Wow!  That's neat its working!  My dream was also more vivid than they have been lately last night!  I'll do the same tonight to see if the effects increase.  I know they did last year during pomegranate season, but never connected the two until recently. They kept getting more vivid all the way up till the season ended it was also the first year I had pomegranate.   I loved it so much I ate them all season!

----------


## Baron Samedi

I was just looking at my old DJ of pomegranate juice instances. It came up 7 times.

pomz up in my dreams CLICK for search results


The first time pomegranate juice appears in a dream, _I_ gave it to _someone else!_

The second time, The Frost Giant gave it to me in a meditation, not a dream.

The third time a medical droid in the sick bay of the Tower gave it to me.

The fourth time I was given something like it called The Peace Drug in the Land of the Dead by a dead friend of mine.

The fifth time I ate pomegranate fruit off of an altar in a pyramid after an epic ceremony.

The sixth time, I ate it with my archdemon lunar self, Solgawn.

The seventh time, I was give a red rock to eat by Lady Datura which tasted like pomegranate, and had purple juice.

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, it seems your dreams have been trying to drop you the hint for some time now  ::D: .

----------


## Pinkmoon

It worked again.   This is the first time I have had 2 dreams in one night.  And both were longer than the dreams I've had  the last month.   Sweet!

----------


## saltyseedog

you can juice pomegranates with a orange juicer thing. I've done it.

Also those pom bottles are perfect for making bongs out of

----------

